# "Hidden Figures"



## applecruncher (Sep 20, 2017)

This movie came out in 2016, and I finally saw it a few weeks ago. Thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 20, 2017)

Excellent movie.

One of those ladies who "computed" Apollo 11 is still alive.

As a matter of interest, one of my uncles was an army computer during WW II.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 21, 2017)

I saw this very,uplifting movie in in January,. Taraji P. Henson played Katherine Johnson{she wears the 50's style glasses},who was part of John Glenn's flight team. Katherine is the only remaining woman in this group alive today,I believe she is 98
I suggest if anybody did not see the movie,read the book the movie is based  by Margot Lee Shatterly.The book is more detailed,but some of the scenes in the book are in the movie. Shatterly's father worked with these ladies,told his daughter stories about them.Its too bad,we had to wait 60yrs to learn about these remarkable women Sue


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 21, 2017)

I agree with all the above comments. It's one of the few movies that I wish HBO or Netflix had done  and make it a mini series instead. I would have liked to get to know the personal lives of the characters better. I will check out the book !


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 21, 2017)

Just watched the movie clip and now I'm hooked.

Thanks for the post..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 21, 2017)

I saw an interview with Taraji.  When she was writing all those long equations on the chalkboard those were real equations.  It couldn't be faked because math professionals would pick up on that. So every night when Taraji studied her lines she had to MEMORIZE those equations!  Wow.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 21, 2017)

Inspiring, I hope to see the whole movie.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks good, also has a few of my favorites...Octavia Spencer and Jim Parsons...also saw Kevin Costner in the trailer.


----------

